# light duty plows



## plowboytim (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi im new to the boards and i have a small truck and i would like to put a small plow on it to do some light plowing. i do have some seat time driving a half ton plow truck with an 8 foot blade on it. like i said i just got this truck its an 93 ford ranger 2wd. i would like some tips of wat i can do.

thanks Tim


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

a ranger with 2wd, you cant do much.


----------



## JohnMeyer (Dec 3, 2009)

theplowmeister;994081 said:


> a ranger with 2wd, you cant do much.


x2................That's a beat around vehicle. If you could find a good Ranger 4x4 you'ld be in business.


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

Without 4wd plowing is going to be very tough. I have to back away from the piles with care sometimes with 4wd, lots of weight in the rear, and oversized mud tires. If I were 2wd I'd imagine I'd be stuck all the time. Not to mention plowing halfway down the drive, and loosing the traction to push. Then you have a snowbank in the middle of the drive that you can't move.


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

I've got a '93 Ranger XLT with a light weight Snowsport attached. The Ranger is a 4WD and it and the plow together are quite capable for what I ask it to do. Though I'd agree having a 4WD truck would be best, with a little weight in the back and a set of chains you should be able to do the light plowing. It would all depend on how much snow you're clearing, how much ice you encounter and what is the terrain of the area you're plowing.


----------



## plowboytim (Feb 10, 2010)

i understand wat all of u have to say but again iv done alot of plowing wit many kinds of equipment that was 2wd and did not have much troubles wit geting stuck. i kno weight is a major need to have and im going to put my tank it the back wit close to 600 lbs. of deicer. and i just put brand new tires on it that are right at home n snow nd mud nd wat not. and no i dont plan on plowing through more than 4 inches of wet heavy snow nd no more than 10 inches of dry light nd fluffy snow. i also feel that if u have the know how no matter the condtion u wont get stuck. i grew up in a VERY SMALL town n Mo where alot of the roads were mud nd iv done just fine n a 2wd. thanks for ur thoughts keep them coming.


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

No amount of "know how" will replace 4wd. 2wd equipment will always beat a 2wd truck.


----------



## harleyfxdl (Feb 4, 2010)

First, I think you will be hard pressed to find a plow to fit your truck. Second, when you get stuck (and you will) you wont have the option of 4wd or low range for that matter. If you have made up your mind, I would recommend a posi rear, weight in the bed, really good snow tires and a AAA membership.


----------



## plowboytim (Feb 10, 2010)

im not saying itl be easy. and i thank i found a blade that may fit and i do have the weight and the tires. as i said earler im only wanting to plow up to 4-6 inches of snow and i could and would if i had to plow as its still comeing down so not to try to take a hit on the snow when its lets say a foot deep. i guess wat im saying is i know there are going to be lots of limitations and i plain on them.


----------



## harleyfxdl (Feb 4, 2010)

Well Tim, the best I can suggest is at _least_ install a *locking differential* in the truck. With that you will have two wheels turning instead of one. A friend of mine has a 2wd truck with dual rear wheels and a locker in the rear and alot of weight in the bed and he does ok with his truck. Good luck and let us know how it works for you.


----------



## Bunky1 (Jan 28, 2010)

If you can get a Snow Dogg that would fit that is what I would go with. Probably the best price you will find and a Stainless steel moldboard. Or the Snowsport. Made for light duty and very cost friendly. Check them out on ebay


----------



## Bunky1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Check out this ebay sale on Snowsport. Like I said cheap, easy to install. Other then that I do not know anything about this plow.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AGI-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories?hash=item5883279b9e


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

May i suggest www.hookedonphonics J/K :laughing:

But really you will never have much luck using a 2wd truck unless its all down hill,


----------



## plowboytim (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks for all ur tips and i am trying to lean away from that plow. a hydro plow would b nice but they r to heavy and pricey, iv even thought about snowbear and iv seen all of the flamming on them but iv also seen that the are good plows to so just give me ur thoughts


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

http://geo.craigslist.org/iso/us/ks


----------



## plowboytim (Feb 10, 2010)

sorry but that link didnt go through


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

plowboytim;996866 said:


> sorry but that link didnt go through


Try craigslist in your area and look for a used plow truck, you may be able to find one for less than a new plow setup. A 2wd ranger simply will leave you stuck and that is just the facts, what if your plowing 4" of heavy wet snow and you have a 3foot pile in the moldboard and then it stops you, well your not going to move forward and you are left with a huge pile of snow now blocking the entire road....


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

for sure if u were even going to attempt plowing wit a 2wd ranger i would get like a 6.5 foot polly or snowway plow


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

not to be critical, but this all sounds like a mess waiting to happen, my .02 cents


----------



## plowboytim (Feb 10, 2010)

i am looking into a 6.5 blade.


----------



## Capodosto (Nov 9, 2006)

I have an uncle who has a 2WD Ranger and he is barely able to get home through a good storm, never mind try to push anything. As it is, he places a lot of weight in the bed to get weight over the rear wheels just for road traction. I can't imagine what would happen to the rear wheel traction if you tried to hang hundreds of pounds of steel out front.


----------

